# Sealant



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

The sticky pads holding the solar panel cable in place on the van roof are losing their sticky and I need to re-affix them. In addition when the previous owner removed the sat dome from the roof, 4 panels were put in place, presumably to cover the attachment holes. Anyway, the sealant around their edges is deteriorating or was insufficient so that now debris and veg matter gets trapped. I would like to seal them properly.

Is there a suitable product that will do both jobs? The roof is not smooth, having a rough, bobbly finish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I suspect that the 4 panels on the roof are 'feet' that are supplied with the Sat Dome. They are glued to the roof with Sikaflex and then the Dome is screwed to the feet. There should not be any holes in the roof underneath (unless you can see some screws)

There are various types of Sikaflex but a Motorhome Dealer should be able to supply you with the correct one and you can use it to stick the pads back on as well. Its VERY sticky.

Dave


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Would it be feasible and relatively easy to remove the 'feet', thereby removing part of the problem?


----------

